# Old code books



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ebay.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Come on Ken show him the collection that you have.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh, all right. If you insist.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Now there is the cats meow!!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

2 Nos, what is it you're wanting to research?


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

480, do you know what years you're missing? I see gaps but maybe those were just years when the code wasn't amended. How activly do you search for them? I love the old chit myself, espcially the photos and finds that have been posted in the vitage threads.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

What 480 isn't telling you is that he bought each of those new as they were released... :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Not as impressive as 480's but I have 1915, 1918, 1925, 1930, 1935, 1937, 1940, 3 copies of 1947, 1951, 4 copies of 1953, 1956, 1959, 1962, 1965, 1968, 1971, 1975, 1978, 1981, 1984.....till the most recent.

Several handbooks and one set of Hawkins Electrical Guide by Audel 1917 complete.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electric mike said:


> 480, do you know what years you're missing? I see gaps but maybe those were just years when the code wasn't amended. How activly do you search for them? I love the old chit myself, espcially the photos and finds that have been posted in the vitage threads.


If you look at the very first page of any recent Code book, you'll see the years they were printed.

I'm missing:
1958
1954
1945
1943
1942
1918
1913
1909
1907
1905
1904
1903
1901
1899
1897


If you have any of those, I can send you a buck for each.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

All I have is 1947,1953 and 1971 to present. Just started collecting.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> All I have is 1947,1953 and 1971 to present. Just started collecting.


 
1947 is pretty common, actually. Given the paper rationing of the War, most electricians got '43 and '45 supplements, then bought a whole new book in 1947.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> 1947 is pretty common, actually. Given the paper rationing of the War, most electricians got '43 and '45 supplements, then bought a whole new book in 1947.


 I learned something new today.:thumbsup:


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> If you have any of those, I can send you a buck for each.


I'll keep an eye out for ya. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I learned something new today.:thumbsup:


Here's a list of the old codes, from 1897 to 1987, in order of how many I've seen for sale:

1897 0
1899 1
1901 2
1903 1
1904 0
1905 0
1907 1
1909 2
1911 1
1913 3
1915 4
1918 5
1920 11
1923 10
1925 19
1926 2
1928 8
1930 8
1931 14
1933 11
1935 9
1937 47
1940 69
1942 2
1943 8
1945 1
1947 *114*
1949 8
1951 61
1953 81
1954 0
1955 5
1956 77
1957 4
1958 2
1959 70
1962 73
1965 49
1968 55
1971 52
1975 49
1978 37
1981 36
1984 32
1987 37

I don't keep track of 1990 and later.


----------



## 2 Nos make it wrong (Feb 18, 2010)

*old code books*

I am looking to write a paper on the installation requirements vs actual field installations. I have been reading several technical reports on the aging of systems. They do not always address the factors that come into play as a result of the installation. I would be looking at the first requirements and how they change as time moves forward. There is more to it but that gives you a very general overview. 

I have some books and would be looking at expanding the volumes that I presently have. It will be a somewhat slow process for now. I have been looking on Ebay and other sites as well. I do thank you for the help.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Grimlock said:


> What 480 isn't telling you is that he bought each of those new as they were released... :laughing:


 

:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> :laughing::thumbup:


 
Oh, sure! Make fun of the Old Guy!







Darn punks!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Oh, sure! Make fun of the Old Guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Oh, sure! Make fun of the Old Guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are old? I thought you were in your 30's?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> You are old? I thought you were in your 30's?


I'll say I can remember JFK.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

brian john said:


> You are old? I thought you were in your 30's?


Maybe you're mistaken and he was born in the 30's.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> Maybe you're mistaken and he was born in the 30's.


 
Which century? :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Which century? :laughing:


This one, you are still a sparkle in your Daddy's eye.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

How come you have the loose leaf binders of the 99 to present ones... dont like the soft cover? Do you have any hardcovers with the pictures?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

qckrun said:


> How come you have the loose leaf binders of the 99 to present ones... dont like the soft cover? ........


 
I'm partial to the looseleafs. You can lay them open, flat on the table or desk, and read them. Paperbacks, you have to crack the binding, which breaks it and then you start having pages fall out.

I've been getting looseleafs since 93 (the photo only shows 99 since I just found my old '96 LL), and plan on replacing the older ones with looseleafs when I can find them. I've got the pages for my old '93 but I've lost the binder since I put it in a DayPlanner.

Looseleafs also allow inserting things like the Key Word index and even pages of my own designs.



qckrun said:


> ......Do you have any hardcovers with the pictures?


Huh?


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

brian john said:


> You are old? I thought you were in your 30's?


1730'S? :whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Won't be too much longer till Ken needs the code book with extra large print.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Won't be too much longer till Ken needs the code book with extra large print.


 
Naaaaa. I cheat.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I'm partial to the looseleafs. You can lay them open, flat on the table or desk, and read them. Paperbacks, you have to crack the binding, which breaks it and then you start having pages fall out.
> 
> I've been getting looseleafs since 93 (the photo only shows 99 since I just found my old '96 LL), and plan on replacing the older ones with looseleafs when I can find them. I've got the pages for my old '93 but I've lost the binder since I put it in a DayPlanner.
> 
> ...


I bought the 08 in looseleaf and don't like it. I think it is too bulky.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> I bought the 08 in looseleaf and don't like it. I think it is too bulky.


For use in the field, they usually are. But I rarely pull out The Good Book when I have my tools on. The only time I do is when the inspector and I need to hammer out an issue and mine's more convenient to get out than his.

You may want to look into the spiral bound version. Same size and the paperback, but has a wire binding and still lays open flat.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> You may want to look into the spiral bound version. Same size and the paperback, but has a wire binding and still lays open flat.


 I have several of the spiral code books and they are nice but you need to be easy with the binding because if it gets bent it will make turning the pages more difficult.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I have several of the spiral code books and they are nice but you need to be easy with the binding because if it gets bent it will make turning the pages more difficult.


 
I've never had a spiral-bound. I've just worked with people in the past who get them for taking the test with, solely for the lay-flat ability.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I've never had a spiral-bound. I've just worked with people in the past who get them for taking the test with, solely for the lay-flat ability.


 I love the spiral bound. I only have to be carefull with it to not mess up the spiral.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Naaaaa. I cheat.


 :laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

qckrun said:


> How come you have the loose leaf binders of the 99 to present ones... dont like the soft cover? Do you have any hardcovers with the pictures?


Do you mean the NEC Handbook?


----------

